# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Fabregas sẽ không thể đá trận mở màn

## thuhongnt

HLV Arsene Wenger của Arsenal cho biết tiền vệ Cesc Fabregas sẽ nghỉ trận mở màn mùa giải mới. Bất chấp những tin đồn về việc ngày Fabregas trở lại Barcelona đã cận kề, những ngày gần đây người ta vẫn thấy tiền vệ người Tây Ban Nha này tham gia tập luyện cùng đội bóng thành London. Tuy nhiên điều đáng nói là dù đã bắt đầu luyện tập trở lại sau một thời gian dài nghỉ để đàm phán việc chuyển nhượng, Fabregas chưa sẵn sàng để ra sân.  Fabregas sẽ không đủ thể lực để ra sân trận đầu tiên của mùa bóng 2011/12 HLV Arsene Wenger đã gạch tên Fabregas khỏi trận giao hữu với CLB Benfica diễn ra vào rạng sáng mai 7/8. Theo HLV người Pháp, khả năng tiền vệ này có thể đá trận mở màn mùa giải mới vào ngày 13/8 tới là rất ít bởi lẽ anh đã nghỉ tập luyện và thi đấu quá lâu và khó có thể đạt được thể lực cũng như cảm giác bóng cần có. HLV Arsene Wenger cũng từ chối nói thêm vệ vụ chuyển nhượng của Fabregas mà chỉ khẳng định đã từ chối mức giá 35 triệu bảng mà phía Barcelona đã đưa ra. Vẫn còn một tháng nữa thị trường chuyển nhượng mới khép lại, mọi chuyện đều có thể xảy ra. Tuy nhiên lúc này Fabregas vẫn đang là người của Arsenal. Tin liên quan: diem san dai hoc cao dang nam 2011 diem san dai hoc cao dang 2011 xem diem san dh nam 2011 diem san cao dang 2011 diem san nam 2011 diem san cao dang

----------

